# Anyone Else Love The Trees In PC?



## AndroGhostX (Feb 19, 2018)

Each time the color of the trees change I fall in love with them even more! I can't wait for fall to come around and expose the natural beauty of ACC in terms of trees! Too bad we didn't get any christmas lights on the cedars! I've always loved that feature on AC games.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 19, 2018)

It's a really nice touch, it makes me excited to see all the seasonal changes they have. I wonder if we'll get the cherry blossom trees?


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 19, 2018)

Gashlycrumb said:


> It's a really nice touch, it makes me excited to see all the seasonal changes they have. I wonder if we'll get the cherry blossom trees?



I think it looks so good because there aren't a lot of trees so it doesn't get dull quickly. Basically makes it more breathtaking~ I'm sure they will! I'm also waiting for rain if that happens.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 19, 2018)

I have been waiting for weather ever since the game first started! I was hoping we'd get snowfalls for winter but I guess not. I do hope we get rain though; rainy days in Animal Crossing are my absolute favorite ;u;


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 19, 2018)

Gashlycrumb said:


> I have been waiting for weather ever since the game first started! I was hoping we'd get snowfalls for winter but I guess not. I do hope we get rain though; rainy days in Animal Crossing are my absolute favorite ;u;



Yeah I've just heard rumors about weather. Would be nice to see the animals occassionally using umnrellas because of the rain!


----------



## Ras (Feb 21, 2018)

Christmas lights are here, my dudes!




Too bad they're 150 tickets, but what else do I have to spend tickets on?


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 21, 2018)

Good thing I decided to save my tickets instead of using them for anemities upgrades! You can use tickets to craft an item if you don't have materials, use them to speed up growth of your seeds, use them to not have to wait to craft something. They can be pretty expensive in all of those cases though.


----------

